# How many years can I claim tax refunds for?



## gizmo (13 Aug 2009)

I want to claim back MED1, bin tax etc. How many years can I claim for, someone told me 5, is this true? and if so, is it from 2004 or 2005? Thanks


----------



## Nige (13 Aug 2009)

You can go back four years, so as far as 2005 (provided you get your claim in before the end of 2009).


----------



## mathepac (13 Aug 2009)

Nige said:


> ... so as far as 2005 (provided you get your claim in before the end of 2009).


+1; the current tax-year -4.


----------



## Dead Parrot (15 Sep 2009)

I recently registered onto the ROS website and released that I was not receiving my PRSI or Personal tax credits. I applied for the current year and the previous 4 (nice check in the bank now). I have written to them to investigate all my records since I began work (12 years ago) to claim them all back. I realize that I should have been checking my tax credit form that revenue sends out but I assumed that these credits would have been assigned automatically. More fool me. I am still awaiting a response form revenue.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Sep 2009)

Dead Parrot said:


> I have written to them to investigate all my records since I began work (12 years ago) to claim them all back.


 
As per above they will only balance out back to 2005. If you overpaid tax in years before that, unfortunately it is now lost.


----------



## Dead Parrot (15 Sep 2009)

I was never asked to fill in a tax credit claim form when I started work. Is it the case that I have to apply for these credits? Would Personal and PAYE tax credits normaly be assigned automaticaly? If they are, would it not be normal that revenue might take account of this and look back at my records? I am not holding out much hope but if revenue had a part to play in this you nevr know.


----------



## Guest128 (15 Sep 2009)

So you had zero tax credits ever?


----------



## Dead Parrot (15 Sep 2009)

in 2009 I got a personal tax credit but not PRSI.
in 2008 I got neither
in 2007 I got neither
in 2006 I got neither
in 2005 I got both but I still overpaid on my balincing Cert by a siginifitant amount

I have never claimed or not claimed my tax credits up to this year so it seems strange.


----------



## Ants09 (15 Sep 2009)

hi think the following e-mails might be of interest to the above 

From: OmniPro Accountants Community
To: xxx
Sent: Tuesday, April 21, 2009 12:45 PM
Subject: [Accountantsforum]- 4 year revenue time limit
Posted By: xxx
Hi
Are there any other accountancy firms that have a problem with the
revenue 4 year time limit for making claims for refunds of tax. This has
been dealt with already by the ECJ. I would like to hear from anyone who
has clients who have been refused refunds of tax due to this 4 year
rule.



Posted By: xxx


v:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}o:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}w:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);}..shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} st1:*{behavior:url(#default#ieooui) }​I had a similar problem and the Revenue wouldn’t refund the tax that was overpaid from 6 years ago. I wrote a letter to them saying that I had reviewed the legislation and that it specifically referred to a repayment not been made but does not refer to offset the tax refund due against other taxes. I was then able to offset the tax refund due against other taxes with the Revenue’s agreement.


----------



## Dead Parrot (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

